# Have you seen Thomas Heaton's lastest Youtube video?



## SaP34US (Dec 3, 2018)

How many people who have used the would agree with Heaton's assessment of the camera?


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 3, 2018)

I watched it yesterday. I was a little disappointed in his video as I feel he completely misses the point, the R is not aimed at a dedicated landscape shooter it is aimed exactly where he, and Canon, keep saying it is, a lower middle ground FF shooters tool.

For his specific uses the R makes no sense when compared to his 5D MkIV, though if he wants to see pixel level improvements he should be shooting his landscapes with a 5DSr. I'm sure Canon will be along with their 5DSr replacement in mirrorless in time and that will be the camera he was expecting.

As for the rest of the video, he is either pointing things out that he says don't make a difference to hm as a user or is regurgitating the faux dismay thrown up from the internet as every new release always does.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 3, 2018)

SaP34US said:


> How many people who have used the would agree with Heaton's assessment of the camera?


It would help if you posted a link to the video and stated what camera you are talking about.


----------



## dak723 (Dec 3, 2018)

As so many fools on the internet, he is under the mistaken assumption that any new camera is going to be revolutionary and blow up the industry. Cameras have had only small incremental improvements for years now and are pretty much at the limit of what sensors can do. So anyone looking for some gigantic leap forward is going to be disappointed. I don't own a Canon 5D IV - which he thinks is a fantastic camera - so I'm not sure what he was expecting or why he is disappointed in the R as it has the same basic sensor. I only rented the camera, so I don't own one yet, but I shoot mostly landscapes and found it to be excellent for that purpose. I have no need (nor want) of any more detail in my pics, but even if he does, it is hard to believe he is so stupid that he doesn't understand that this is just the FIRST R camera and that there will be more coming in 2019. So all of that "Good-bye Canon after 18 years," is just the usual internet BS. I'm sure he will wait to see what the other R releases are forthcoming before deciding to switch brands.

I am waiting to see what other releases are forthcoming before I get a new R, but I was definitely impressed with the one I rented. Color was the usual top of the line, ergonomics far better than Sony. The fully articulating screen is a real plus in my book (not so young anymore that I want to kneel down and contort my body), and - even though it seems minor - the closing curtain to protect the sensor when changing lenses may be the biggest factor to get the R. From what I have read from other mirrorless users, many - like myself - are hesitant to change lenses and often will keep the same lens on the same camera all the time (thus negating the advantage of owning an ILC). Perhaps partly due to experience (my two mirrorless cameras do seem to get more dust on the sensor, but not really sure), or perhaps just due to the fact that the sensor is so obviously exposed in all the other mirrorless offerings, but the curtain is a real plus. No doubt all the other brands will copy this by their next releases, but for now, the R is the only one with it that I know of.


----------



## eyeheartny (Dec 3, 2018)

His critiques were really not critiques at all. He's "bored" by it? "Uninspired"? Cameras are tools, not significant others. Absurd. Also, he says it's similar to his 5D IV, so that should be a plus. And he kinda gives up the game at the end that the video is clickbait, since he says he'd like a higher res one with dual card slots. That's not a core critique of the offering itself, nor should it be a reason to give up on Canon after 18 years. This isn't a pro body, and since he's a working pro, he's got unreasonable expectations. But whatever. YouTube clickbaiters gotta get clicks somehow.


----------

